# 1st Frawg Fly!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never been a frawg user, but Logan has been having good luck w/ frawgs so I said hey, reckon I could make some fly's!!!! My 1st attempt turned out purty good I think.... Not too big that bream won't crush it but not too small a bass would turn it's nose up at it!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Frawgsty the snowman ?


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

wife says it is cute :thumbsup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That ought to work. Looks like the old Arbrogast Hula Popper.


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd throw it....cast it......whatever...I'd use it!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> That ought to work. Looks like the old Arbrogast Hula Popper.


 My thoughts exactly. You must be pretty smart.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Please show us the first bass !


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like it should work just fine, when I saw this post I expected to see a bull frog on the end of a fly.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bottom one looks like a banana spider hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Have u been putting those in peoples mail box. Just checked mine I didnt get one


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh J, 
The conditions after midnight look good so far bud. Tide and moon are set for high stakes tonight


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh, back to work tonight.....ya'll do anything special hollar!!! I'll be out till 0700!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> My thoughts exactly. You must be pretty smart.


Actually, I am. Now leave me alone. :whistling:


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Mexican staring frog from Southpark?


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

hypno toad


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta be the ugliest fly I have ever seen. That being said it will probably catch a boat load of fish. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Not to highjack the op but when we were kids we used a Cain pole with about 5' of line and a fly to catch bullfrogs, works pretty well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yukondog said:


> Not to highjack the op but when we were kids we used a Cain pole with about 5' of line and a fly to catch bullfrogs, works pretty well.


That's hard core!!! I bet that was funny to watch a hook up!:thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Gotta be the ugliest fly I have ever seen. That being said it will probably catch a boat load of fish.
> 
> somewhere in a tree


You never saw Jason's yard-bird fly lol, chicken feathers, some other feathers, parts of a door mat??? What the heck was in that thing Jason? Whatever it was, it worked great at 3 mile!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> You never saw Jason's yard-bird fly lol, chicken feathers, some other feathers, parts of a door mat??? What the heck was in that thing Jason? Whatever it was, it worked great at 3 mile!


Dat's right brother!!! I'll be trying these frawg flies this week!!! Post will follow!!!!


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Yea it was funny to watch but fun, we would take and cut off the end of the pole so it was a lot stiffer.


----------

